
Is there such a thing as a nuclear button? - nazwa
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34399578
======
greenyoda
In the U.S., we have the Nuclear Football:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_football](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_football)

